# Internet Salobrena



## svtmlc (Aug 13, 2020)

We own a flat in Salobrena and we want to get internet sooner rather than later. Does anyone has recommendations re the providers? What are the costs? Timescale it takes to get connected? Thank you in advance


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Where is the flat roughly? You might have Wiber fibre in the street - https://wiber.es/ you don't need to pay for a landline.

Alternatively if you aren't watching Netflix all day this is an easy option - https://tiendaonline.amena.com/tienda/tarifas/solo-movil/amena-en-casa


----------



## Miss Jones11 (Jul 13, 2020)

svtmlc said:


> We own a flat in Salobrena and we want to get internet sooner rather than later. Does anyone has recommendations re the providers? What are the costs? Timescale it takes to get connected? Thank you in advance


Perhaps try asking the neighbours, they will know.


----------



## svtmlc (Aug 13, 2020)

xgarb said:


> Where is the flat roughly? You might have Wiber fibre in the street - you don't need to pay for a landline.
> 
> Alternatively if you aren't watching Netflix all day this is an easy option -


Thanks for the ideas! 
We are in the town center
How long does it usually take to get fiber connection installed if we went for Wiber?
If we go for Amena, how do we cancel the service, do we send SIM and router back? do we need to phone them up to notify? we don't speak Spanish...


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

If you have fiber in the street, I imagine they can do it quickly. There's a contact form on the site. Just fill it out in English. They must have some English speakers in the company because they put in the fibre optic network in Monte de los Almendros and lots of people there don't speak perfect Spanish.

With Amena you buy a router from them when you sign up and it's then yours to keep. I think the contract is month by month so you can cancel whenever you like. You need a good 4G signal with Orange.


----------

